

Yelp Losses Exceed Expectations; Shares Drop - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100439439

======
SonicSoul
it is mind boggling that Yelp is still in business. Somehow they managed to
accumulate such a massive captive audience early on, and instead of using that
as an incentive to keep continuously improving search, usability, ratings
algorithm, they kept the site as absolute shit for 10 years.

~~~
samstave
Well, while I disagree withy the "somehow" statement (there was nothing
comparable to yelp when it arose) I do agree with the second half, they have
done a poor job of running with the ball they had.

Yelp has been posting jobs to CL like made for the last couple of months, and
all I can think of is "what incentive does anyone have to work there?"

I mean, unless you were given a really large sandbox with their data upon
joining (if a dev) or a "take 20% to develop your ideas on how to best improve
yelp in any way you want with full access to the data you need" - then the
only reason I see to join yelp is if you're just not cut out for the goog and
others. This appears to be lose-lose for yelp.

